# Uber Eats pays more then GrubHub...



## TimmyWeekend (Jan 17, 2020)

Some of you may disagree with me but that’s OK. But I feel the Uber eats pays more than GrubHub. 

What say you?


----------



## Paladin220 (Jun 2, 2017)

UE it too much of a gamble for me. I like GH better because I know what I'm going to get paid before I accept the order. I've taken a few UE orders and gotten stiffed on the tip so am reluctant to do many unless my other apps are too slow to keep me busy.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Not in my area . ue pays 3 or 4 bucks per trip. Gh 9 to 12 .
Ue used to pay more then everybody until they slashed the rates.
ue is about .30 a mile pay for time is 11 cents . And the 3 dollar fee. So very average expect to make 3 to 5 each order.
Now my car does not start unless the order is at least 7 its just not worth it .


----------



## TimmyWeekend (Jan 17, 2020)

Most days Uber eats pays off for me. But I refuse to deliver two drinks to somebody. And nothing under $5.

i’ve got some pretty decent tips in the past couple weeks. Just last night for example, deliver a pretty big order to an apartment complex. It was pretty difficult to find them. Put the $9 tip made it worthwhile for me.


----------



## Bizzy Beezus (Jun 24, 2019)

There are too many variables.
Location and how recently the terms and conditions have been updated to benefit the company are two.
If asked, my advice would be to stay nimble. The profitability of gig work can change rapidly.


----------



## TimmyWeekend (Jan 17, 2020)

Bizzy Beezus said:


> There are too many variables.
> Location and how recently the terms and conditions have been updated to benefit the company are two.
> If asked, my advice would be to stay nimble. The profitability of gig work can change rapidly.


Thats true too.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

100% depends on the promotions you get for UE. If you get good promos/boost then I would agree that UE pays more. A lot of areas get low/no promos though and I would say GH is the better option then. GH pay is pretty much the same everywhere


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

In NYC suburbs UE Blows. Never any promos, too many that don't tip, $3 offers, and mostly FF. You keep it. My final acceptance rate was 3% before I deleted the app.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

TimmyWeekend said:


> Some of you may disagree with me....


Because there is no single universal answer. It varies from market to market. It varies within a market based on time of day, time of week, time of year, weather, etc. It varies between drivers in the same market based on how long they have been driving, what the apps have learned about their behavior, etc. It is constantly changing.

Back in May, Uber and GrubHub were paying about the same. Then Uber fell off, but GrubHub was paying well if you drove during the day. Then Uber started to pick up at night and you could split time between GrubHub and Uber (GrubHub during the day, Uber at night). Then GrubHub fell off and Uber remained strong at night, so it made more sense to drive nights. Now Uber is correcting and starting to not pay as well and Shipt is picking up during the day.

It's constantly fluctuating, so you need to be able to bounce around. You can't be married to any one app, at least in my market. In your market, maybe Uber is the hands down winner all the time. There is no single universal answer.


----------



## TimmyWeekend (Jan 17, 2020)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Because there is no single universal answer. It varies from market to market. It varies within a market based on time of day, time of week, time of year, weather, etc. It varies between drivers in the same market based on how long they have been driving, what the apps have learned about their behavior, etc. It is constantly changing.
> 
> Back in May, Uber and GrubHub were paying about the same. Then Uber fell off, but GrubHub was paying well if you drove during the day. Then Uber started to pick up at night and you could split time between GrubHub and Uber (GrubHub during the day, Uber at night). Then GrubHub fell off and Uber remained strong at night, so it made more sense to drive nights. Now Uber is correcting and starting to not pay as well and Shipt is picking up during the day.
> 
> It's constantly fluctuating, so you need to be able to bounce around. You can't be married to any one app, at least in my market. In your market, maybe Uber is the hands down winner all the time. There is no single universal answer.


I can't disagree with you.


----------



## Cdub2k (Nov 22, 2017)

TimmyWeekend said:


> Some of you may disagree with me but that's OK. But I feel the Uber eats pays more than GrubHub.
> 
> What say you?


it all depends on what city you're in. UE might be great in upstate NY but it is awful in New Orleans.


----------



## TimmyWeekend (Jan 17, 2020)

Cdub2k said:


> it all depends on what city you're in. UE might be great in upstate NY but it is awful in New Orleans.


Albany, New York.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

TimmyWeekend said:


> Albany, New York.


Probably safe to assume that u get decent promos/boost. We get nothing here so GH is better


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

Grubhub is much better. Lately it seems most of the offers on GrubHub have been $9+, versus $3-7 for UE.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

TimmyWeekend said:


> And nothing under $5.


You gotta be kidding.

$5 is a big payout these days in most markets.

What are the pay rates in Albany?


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Not where I live, gh pays more.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

Repeat after me: EVERY MARKET IS DIFFERENT.


----------



## gotrocks (Dec 27, 2017)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> Because there is no single universal answer. It varies from market to market. It varies within a market based on time of day, time of week, time of year, weather, etc. It varies between drivers in the same market based on how long they have been driving, what the apps have learned about their behavior, etc. It is constantly changing.
> 
> Back in May, Uber and GrubHub were paying about the same. Then Uber fell off, but GrubHub was paying well if you drove during the day. Then Uber started to pick up at night and you could split time between GrubHub and Uber (GrubHub during the day, Uber at night). Then GrubHub fell off and Uber remained strong at night, so it made more sense to drive nights. Now Uber is correcting and starting to not pay as well and Shipt is picking up during the day.
> 
> It's constantly fluctuating, so you need to be able to bounce around. You can't be married to any one app, at least in my market. In your market, maybe Uber is the hands down winner all the time. There is no single universal answer.


^^^truth^^^
It makes sense to be on all the delivery driver apps in your area and check each on a regular basis. They all seem to go hot and cold.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Grubhub has a $15 per hour guarantee in play all the time. Grubhub provides the total payout, no more or less plus the pickup and drop off.

You have drivers that prefer to be non stop busy that focus on volume and you have ones that prefer quality over quantity.

Over the past few months, I have given, Eats, Doordash, postmates, favor the opportunity to show me which one is better. My conclusion is that grubhub invests just as much in drivers than customers and restaurants. Similar to Doordash, they schedule and prioritize drivers based on their zones so the market is not over saturated.

My conclusion is based off of making $25 per hour and operating well above $1 per mile (83 total miles).

The second screenshot confirmed my conclusion that grubhub is what I will focus my energy on. I ran Lyft this past Sunday just to make sense of the current state of the gig economy. Yes I cleared $280 (Uber and other apps fed me the other $80) in about 10 hours, my $ per mile was barely $1 per mile. And the stress I felt dealing with humans simply was not worth it.

Obviously this is all market specific but I do know anytime their was a issue with a order on Grubhub, they would call me or I would call them. I never felt that grubhub accused me that I was the reason for a issue for an order.

I have said it over and over on this forum. It's not about quantity, it's all about quality. I think the OP is basing his post about quantity.

















And my opinion is based off of acceptance ratings.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> I think the OP is basing his post about quantity.


.......or it varies by market and there is no universal answer to this question.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Launchpad McQuack said:


> .......or it varies by market and there is no universal answer to this question.


I disagree. Quality always trumps quantity when it comes to our main expense, miles.


----------



## Launchpad McQuack (Jan 8, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> I disagree. Quality always trumps quantity when it comes to our main expense, miles.


Set a new standard for yourself, then. Refuse to accept any ping that doesn't pay at least $30 total and $3 per mile. See how that works out for you.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

I got deactivated from uber, lyft, uber eats, doordash, and postmates.


----------



## Steelers (Jul 8, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> Not in my area . ue pays 3 or 4 bucks per trip. Gh 9 to 12 .
> Ue used to pay more then everybody until they slashed the rates.
> ue is about .30 a mile pay for time is 11 cents . And the 3 dollar fee. So very average expect to make 3 to 5 each order.
> Now my car does not start unless the order is at least 7 its just not worth it .


Are you in Phoenix? Did you notice the $1 reduction?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Steelers said:


> Are you in Phoenix? Did you notice the $1 reduction?


michigan. And i used to average 8 to 12 bucks per order before the cut. 
Today its average 3 to 5 . See uber x pays .60 and .11 Uber eats is somewhere in the range of .30 a mile and .11 a minute . plus 2 or 3 dollar fee . You no longer get paid for wait times as restaurants . .
Before it was .24 a minute waiting for food. I used to average 20 to 30 an hour doing uber eats before gas .
Today its about 9 dollars an hour before gas .


----------



## Steelers (Jul 8, 2017)

kingcorey321 said:


> michigan. And i used to average 8 to 12 bucks per order before the cut.
> Today its average 3 to 5 . See uber x pays .60 and .11 Uber eats is somewhere in the range of .30 a mile and .11 a minute . plus 2 or 3 dollar fee . You no longer get paid for wait times as restaurants . .
> Before it was .24 a minute waiting for food. I used to average 20 to 30 an hour doing uber eats before gas .
> Today its about 9 dollars an hour before gas .


I should have clarified, I was asking about GH. Here in Phoenix I was getting minimum $9 per delivery up until this past Tuesday. As of yesterday that changed to $8.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Steelers said:


> I should have clarified, I was asking about GH. Here in Phoenix I was getting minimum $9 per delivery up until this past Tuesday. As of yesterday that changed to $8.


OW well it was 15 dollars min a month ago.
Every food deliver service is back to normal here as in pay. no set min. dd that 3 dollar offers are back grub hub rare but there are 5 dollar offers .
And people are not spending money they are hanging onto to there last 1200 bonus from unemployment .
Business is dead . Sit wait even with dd and gh running your lucky to do 50 bucks in 5 hours 11am to 3pm then at 3pm to 8 pm the drive through are all jammed packed expect 20 minutes per fast food . lucky i am not doing it for the cash lol.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> I got deactivated from uber, lyft, uber eats, doordash, and postmates.


How does one manage to do that? Can't keep your hands off the food?



#professoruber said:


> I disagree. Quality always trumps quantity when it comes to our main expense, miles.


It makes a huge difference with UE. I get no promotions and some areas pay more than double what they do here. DD and GH pay is pretty universal everywhere. PM can be pretty polarizing too. PM pays $1.29/mile here and pays $.47/mile in many areas, that's a huge difference.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

#professoruber said:


> Grubhub has a $15 per hour guarantee in play all the time. Grubhub provides the total payout, no more or less plus the pickup and drop off.
> 
> You have drivers that prefer to be non stop busy that focus on volume and you have ones that prefer quality over quantity.
> 
> ...


7% Acceptance rate? TEACH ME, SENPAI!


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

NOXDriver said:


> 7% Acceptance rate? TEACH ME, SENPAI!


It's easy. Don't accept until it's acceptable to you. I have used this strategy for the past 5 years doing these gigs. This is grub hub tonight. Yes I will take a $25 tip.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

uberboy1212 said:


> How does one manage to do that? Can't keep your hands off the food?
> 
> 
> It makes a huge difference with UE. I get no promotions and some areas pay more than double what they do here. DD and GH pay is pretty universal everywhere. PM can be pretty polarizing too. PM pays $1.29/mile here and pays $.47/mile in many areas, that's a huge difference.


my post mates career ended with a $300 meal


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> my post mates career ended with a $300 meal


Nice I guess but that still wouldn't be worth it for me. I don't need food, I can manage to get my own


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

TimmyWeekend said:


> Some of you may disagree with me but that's OK. But I feel the Uber eats pays more than GrubHub.
> 
> What say you?


I say no.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

GH better for me, regardless of delivery pay reduction.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

Honestly ubereats and Postmates not worth it for me I like how GrubHub you know exactly how much you getting paid. even doordash can trick you into a different amount

Im happy with insta cart and grub hub. I like knowing if an Order is worth my time 

Don't get me wrong the food for uber eats and post mates was delicious!


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Anyone doing well with Postmates here in Chicagoland area?


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

What I don't like about GrubHub is that they don't give the exact address for the drop off location they just give you a map and I can't even zoom in or out on the map. I'm on android. Is that how it is for everyone else??


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Uber00 said:


> What I don't like about GrubHub is that they don't give the exact address for the drop off location they just give you a map and I can't even zoom in or out on the map. I'm on android. Is that how it is for everyone else??


I'm on android and it doesn't let me zoom in or out either, my friend has an iPhone and he can zoom in and move the map around, dunno why in android is like that, but the good thing is that you can dump the order if you don't like it without any repercussions.


----------



## Uber00 (Dec 6, 2015)

rideshareapphero said:


> I'm on android and it doesn't let me zoom in or out either, my friend has an iPhone and he can zoom in and move the map around, dunno why in android is like that, but the good thing is that you can dump the order if you don't like it without any repercussions.


How can I dump the order?


----------



## rideshareapphero (Mar 30, 2018)

Uber00 said:


> How can I dump the order?


Tap on "There's a problem", then tap "I can't deliver this order", then choose the reason, I usually tap on "The payment is too low" &#128512;.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

TimmyWeekend said:


> Some of you may disagree with me but that's OK. But I feel the Uber eats pays more than GrubHub.
> 
> What say you?


I was doing fine with Uber until 2 weeks ago, when my pay dropped. But , most Uber deliveries are $3 in my city, if you get a tip, it's a crap shoot. GH the smallest one is $9 tip or not. So, I can't agree.



#professoruber said:


> Grubhub has a $15 per hour guarantee in play all the time. Grubhub provides the total payout, no more or less plus the pickup and drop off.
> 
> You have drivers that prefer to be non stop busy that focus on volume and you have ones that prefer quality over quantity.
> 
> ...


You are cherry picking.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Oscar Levant said:


> I was doing fine with Uber until 2 weeks ago, when my pay dropped. But , most Uber deliveries are $3 in my city, if you get a tip, it's a crap shoot. GH the smallest one is $9 tip or not. So, I can't agree.
> 
> 
> You are cherry picking.


Duh. That is the only way to run at a profit at these rates.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

#professoruber said:


> Duh. That is the only way to run at a profit at these rates.


True, but if you are only picking cherries, you are increasing the pit average for other drivers.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Grubhub getting desperate in my market. I will still pick the cherries and control my mileage and time.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

#professoruber said:


> I disagree. Quality always trumps quantity when it comes to our main expense, miles.


In mathematical terms, this isn't strictly true.


----------



## pateacher1326 (Mar 26, 2017)

Uber00 said:


> I got deactivated from uber, lyft, uber eats, doordash, and postmates.


How on earth did that happen?


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

GH used to be the king until they updated their system--- lower base fare, no longer that busy etc..

UE orders just keep coming and coming..


----------



## Darrell Green Fan (Feb 9, 2016)

I haven't been on UE for a while, are they now showing the offer with the tip as I had heard? As for the topic I have to agree with the others, my offers on GH were far higher than UE and DD. **** DD, they don't pay well at all and all I get are fast food $7 offers.


----------



## charly21 (May 14, 2020)

Yea i agree UE allways pay fair fare ..while DD if the tip is good they reduce the fare and pay you
much less .still you winning with tip but you could earn a little more for each trip


----------



## gomo (May 29, 2019)

kingcorey321 said:


> Not in my area . ue pays 3 or 4 bucks per trip. Gh 9 to 12 .
> Ue used to pay more then everybody until they slashed the rates.
> ue is about .30 a mile pay for time is 11 cents . And the 3 dollar fee. So very average expect to make 3 to 5 each order.
> Now my car does not start unless the order is at least 7 its just not worth it .


I don't choose the GH schedule. I can also go online, but I have received very few orders, and there are no high-value orders, which are basically 8 USD 10



#professoruber said:


> Grubhub has a $15 per hour guarantee in play all the time. Grubhub provides the total payout, no more or less plus the pickup and drop off.
> 
> You have drivers that prefer to be non stop busy that focus on volume and you have ones that prefer quality over quantity.
> 
> ...


which city are you in? My GH, most of the time it is an order of 8 USD 9 USD 10 USD.


----------

